# Road trip



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

2300+miles, 11 states, five cities and a whole bunch of new stories to tell. Just got back from road trip. I will post some stories and observations tomorrow once I get some rest.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

First observation - travelling wears you out, especially the trip I just took. But man oh man the things I saw, the people I met and the experiences I had were all worth it!
I visited the Georgia Aquarium, the Coke museum, the Civil and Human rights museum and the Carter Presidential Library in Atlanta, the World War II Museum in NOLA, and Mammoth Cave in Kentucky. I also went to Charlotte Hornets BB game.
I stayed in Charlotte, Atlanta, NOLA, Memphis, Nashville, and Lexington KY.
I travelled thru OH, WV, VA, NC, SC, GA, AL, MS, LA, back thru MS, TN, and KY.
I experienced the French Quarter in NOLA and the District in Nashville.
I met a guy who travelled the world and thought I lived such a sheltered life. I met two women who were fascinated with my road trip. I met a couple who road motorcycles and invited me to visit. I met a guy driving from Miami to Seattle. I met a man and his family who had visited 290 national parks and historic sights. I was propositioned by three hookers and probably could have slept with at least three different women had I been so inclined (they were obviously interested). 
I observed mountains, fields, coastal plains, flood lands, tidal basins, river deltas, a variety of road ways. Big cities, small towns and podunk rural villages. I ate great sea food, barbecue and local dishes. I enjoyed local brews and a couple of huge glasses of Jameson. 
I am already planning another road trip.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Another observation - my first foray into Mississippi was along the gulf coast from Mobile AL to NOLA. It was an interesting ride. But it was getting dark and the road was fairly congested, so I didn't get to see a lot. My second pass thru the state was along US Rt 61 which is designated as the Great River Road. It was a boring stretch of mostly two lane road thru some very flat, sparsely developed rural sections of Mississippi. I sort of expected that, but I also thought there would be some views of the Mississippi River. But I did not see the river one time in all of the miles and miles thru the state. Gas stations, restaurants and hotels were very limited. Next time, I go that way I will take the Great River Road that runs up thru LA to AR and MO.

Oh yeah, I got a speeding ticket in MS, so that is another reason to dislike the state

When I left NOLA I back tracked a little because it was dark the first time I crossed over the eastern side of Lake Ponchartrain. Then I swung around and traveled along the south towards Baton Rouge on I-10. I-10 from Mobile to Baton Rouge was for the most part elevated for most of this section. Some of the bridges over the canals were really cool. You could see them coming and they just seemed to rise out of the swamp. You felt as though you heading straight up as climbed them and from the top you could see for miles in every direction. It also seemed as though the entire length of this road thru NOLA was also elevated and while I really have no fear of heights, I was still pretty glad I didn't have to take some of the off ramps which seemed to just rocket skyward and loop in which ever direction they headed. It was like one of those hot wheels tracks you would have built as a kid.

The only other notable road I traveled on was the WV Turnpike and then I77 thru western VA. But it was raining on this portion of my trip so the usual vistas were obscured.

None of the other roads I traveled offered much in terms of views, although in retrospect the road between Memphis and Nashville had a view panoramic views.

One other observation concerning my travel. I am not sure, so maybe some of you southerners can help me out, but it seemed to me that in GA, the windshield wipers are connected to the brakes and so whenever it rained, everybody just stopped. It happened at least 3 times on I-85 between Greenville SC and Atlanta.


----------



## Hope Shimmers (Jul 10, 2015)

Ynot said:


> the windshield wipers are connected to the brakes and so whenever it rained, everybody just stopped. It happened at least 3 times on I-85 between Greenville SC and Atlanta.


This is something I notice here KY too. No one can drive in any kind of weather. God forbid there would be a snowflake in the air... all hell would break loose.

Congrats on your trip! I would have had a beer with you when you were in Lexington (except I know you don't like me very much :wink2: )


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Hope Shimmers said:


> This is something I notice here KY too. No one can drive in any kind of weather. God forbid there would be a snowflake in the air... all hell would break loose.
> 
> Congrats on your trip! I would have had a beer with you when you were in Lexington (except I know you don't like me very much :wink2: )


UH? I would have had a beer with you. Maybe two or three! I met my sister and BIL in Georgetown for Sushi that night.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Just realized this thread is in Life After Divorce section of TAM. This trip was all about clearing the remaining debris out of my head and getting on with my life. To a large degree I think I was successful. One epipheny:

When my ex left I shattered into a million pieces like a plate glass window. In the aftermath I tried to gather up all of those pieces and rebuild myself into what I used to be. It was a fools errand. I couldn't accept the opportunity of the creative destruction to replace the boring plate glass with a beautiful mosaic of stained glass. But I am now.
I realize I will never be what I once was, but I can certainly be better!


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Ynot said:


> Just realized this thread is in Life After Divorce section of TAM. This trip was all about clearing the remaining debris out of my head and getting on with my life. To a large degree I think I was successful. One epipheny:
> 
> When my ex left I shattered into a million pieces like a plate glass window. In the aftermath I tried to gather up all of those pieces and rebuild myself into what I used to be. It was a fools errand. *I couldn't accept the opportunity of the creative destruction to replace the boring plate glass with a beautiful mosaic of stained glass. But I am now.*
> I realize I will never be what I once was, but I can certainly be better!


That is a great analogy. 

Road trips are a great way to just be with your thoughts and process your emotions...without sitting in a chair at home. I find going on a nice long road drive to be very cathartic. I enjoy pulling off at little off-side places that look interesting...places that may not be on the map. You meet a lot of very cool people that way. 

The hum of the road soothes the little baby in me.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

bandit.45 said:


> That is a great analogy.
> 
> Road trips are a great way to just be with your thoughts and process your emotions...without sitting in a chair at home. I find going on a nice long road drive to be very cathartic. I enjoy pulling off at little off-side places that look interesting...places that may not be on the map. You meet a lot of very cool people that way.
> 
> The hum of the road soothes the little baby in me.


I met a lot of cool people all along the way. The guy driving from Miami to Seattle in Mississippi. The gay man who is not attracted to gay men, but has traveled the world as a steward for an airline. The two lesbians I met in Atlanta. The escort from New Zealand who is funding her trip around the world by providing "services" (I declined to help fund her trip). The two divorced women I met in NOLA. The biker couple I met in Nashville. They all had a story to tell. Interesting to hear about the disasters and recoveries of others and gaining their insights into your own.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

@Ynot--this sounds like a great trip! It also sounds like it was productive for you, in an emotional/psychological sense.

If you plan on traveling near DC/Northern VA on your next trip, please let me know--we can get together for a drink!

I'm hoping to take more road trips in the coming years. One region I would like to visit in particular is the coastal/lowland region of Georgia and South Carolina, and both Savannah and Charleston.


----------



## Threeblessings (Sep 23, 2015)

What an awesome experience. I would love to travel the entire perimeter of Australia while going off track to explore weird and wonderful places.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

FeministInPink said:


> @Ynot--this sounds like a great trip! It also sounds like it was productive for you, in an emotional/psychological sense.
> 
> If you plan on traveling near DC/Northern VA on your next trip, please let me know--we can get together for a drink!
> 
> I'm hoping to take more road trips in the coming years. One region I would like to visit in particular is the coastal/lowland region of Georgia and South Carolina, and both Savannah and Charleston.


I have a sister that live in Haymarket. Next time I visit her I will let you know! Always good to place a face with a username LOL


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

I have been buried in work and a fledgling relationship since I got back. I have lots more to talk about.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

The National World War II museum in NOLA was by far the best museum I have ever visited. Some of those museums would include the Smithsonian and various other museums in DC, NYC, Philadelphia, Baltimore, Pittsburgh, Cleveland, Columbus and Cincinnati. 
It covered a very specific time period and so was very focused. The information was displayed in logical and time sequenced manner. The displays were informative and topical. They built upon the prior display or set the foundation for the next one.
Beyond the display cases, were numerous dioramas interjected strategically and many video displays. Some of the video displays were mind blowing! 
There was a building dedicated to D-Day, another held an exhibit of various pieces of equipment, including tanks, jeeps, DUK-W, and planes. The planes were suspended from the ceiling and there were four observation levels. I do not recommend going to the upper two levels if you are afraid of heights. This building also had the USS Tang interactive exhibit. I wouldn't waste the money on this exhibit.
There was another building about the European and Pacific theatres on each floor (this was the main exhibit as far as I was concerned)
Then there was a fourth building with a 4D Tom Hanks movie, which is well worth the cost and an exhibit on the Merchant Marine, which is also worth the time.
Stephen Ambrose (Band of Brothers) was the man behind the museum. I have read most of his books. I also have a degree in History. I personally did not gain that much new information from the museum, but I can definitely see how someone less informed on this time period could. I highly recommend a visit.
It also made you realize, that in the big scheme of things, any issues you may have in your post divorce life pales in comparison to the upheavel of those who lived thru WWII either as participants or victims.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Mammoth Cave - 
I highly recommend a visit. I did the Domes and Drip Stones Tour as well as the Historic Tour. D&D was definitely thru a more convoluted portion of the cave with lots of elevation change and several stops to see formations. The HT was thru the main section of the cave and you really get a sense of why they call it Mammoth. Because it is Mammoth. Lot's of walking and hiking. I stayed at the rear of the pack and basically had my own private tour guide. Two rangers guide the tour - the first one leads and makes the presentation. The second one follows along to make sure no one is left behind. I stayed with the second one and had his knowledge all to my self.
If you are adventuresome they have a spelunkling tour. But you have to book it at least two months out and it is only offered on weekends. I did a lot of spelunkling when I was younger and would love to do this tour - maybe next time.
One of the things you will realize is how long it took for water to carve the cave out of solid bedrock. When you think about the eons of times that have passed in the making of the cave you again realize how little time you actually have on this earth. It really makes you understand that with that little time you better get after it if you hope to be happy. It made me realize my time was a wasting and I couldn't afford to lose any more of it feeling sorry for myself or pining for something from my past. The water that passed thru that rock made its mark over time, you realize that you only have a limited time to make your mark so go out and do it!


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

I have also started planning a few more road trips in the aftermath of this one. This weekend I am going hiking in a nearby national forest and in March I just finished booking my annual golf trip to Myrtle Beach. In between I plan to visit at least one of the cities near me or perhaps take advantage of the ridiculously low air fairs to visit a more distant location somewhere in the USA. If I ever get the time I plan to get my passport for overseas travel next year.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Ynot said:


> I have also started planning a few more road trips in the aftermath of this one. This weekend I am going hiking in a nearby national forest and in March I just finished booking my annual golf trip to Myrtle Beach. In between I plan to visit at least one of the cities near me or perhaps take advantage of the ridiculously low air fairs to visit a more distant location somewhere in the USA. If I ever get the time I plan to get my passport for overseas travel next year.


Just get the passport. Don't think about whether you'll have the time for the travel. The actual passport application process is easy and doesn't take long. You can get the pics taken at any CVS, and you can submit your application at most any US Post Office. Then you'll know that you have it whenever you need it. If you can't take a big international trip, you can take one in this hemisphere. 

Holiday weekend coming up? Add two more days, and that's plenty of time to go to Cancun and back. Or Canada. Or the Bahamas. Or what if you come across a last-minute deal on Groupon, that includes airfare? If you have the passport in hand, then as long as you can arrange the days off work, you're ready to go. 

Being an American can be great for international travel, because there are a number of places we can go that don't require visas (your passport itself acts as an entrance visa).


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

FeministInPink said:


> Just get the passport. Don't think about whether you'll have the time for the travel. The actual passport application process is easy and doesn't take long. You can get the pics taken at any CVS, and you can submit your application at most any US Post Office. Then you'll know that you have it whenever you need it. If you can't take a big international trip, you can take one in this hemisphere.
> 
> Holiday weekend coming up? Add two more days, and that's plenty of time to go to Cancun and back. Or Canada. Or the Bahamas. Or what if you come across a last-minute deal on Groupon, that includes airfare? If you have the passport in hand, then as long as you can arrange the days off work, you're ready to go.
> 
> Being an American can be great for international travel, because there are a number of places we can go that don't require visas (your passport itself acts as an entrance visa).


I am self employed, I can make as much time to travel as I want. But right now, it is like shooting fish in a barrel. I am so busy I don't even have time to go to the PO to apply for a passport. But definitely on the to-do list!


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Atlanta - while in Atlanta I visited the Georgia Aquarium, the Coke Museum, The Civil Rights Museum and the Jimmy Carter Library.
The aquarium is the largest in North America and is well worth the cost. They have four whale sharks which are the largest true fish in the world as well as numerous types of Rays. The highlight of the aquarium is a glass tunnel thru the bottom of the tank. When one of those whale sharks or a bigger ray passes over you it gets dark.
The Coke museum was really a waste of time and money as far as I was concerned. It was really just a means to pay tribute to greedy capitalism. Stood in line to pay $18 for a ticket. Then stood in line for 45 minutes to get to security check point. After that I got to stand another 15 minutes in a holding area before being let into the foyer, where I stood for another 15 minutes before I got to finally go into the museum. It was interesting enough but not worth the time or money
The Civil Rights Museum was right by the aquarium and the Coke museum. It was very interesting. I walked right up and bought a ticket and entered with no wait. Apparently most people are more concerned with trivial crap like Coke vs their civil and human rights?
The Carter Library was very interesting. Very few people at all. It was somewhat removed from the other places I visited. The Carter Presidency took up perhaps only a third of the displays. Most of the displays was about stuff he did after he was POTUS. I came away with a different view than before. Carter actually achieved quite a bit during his term. He doesn't get credit for a lot of that. Far from being a failure. I left wondering how different the world might have turned out had he been re-elected. I doubt that we would have the militant nationalism that masquarades as patriotism today.
Atlanta was a cool city. I would like to go back at some point.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Ynot said:


> I am self employed, I can make as much time to travel as I want. But right now, it is like shooting fish in a barrel. I am so busy I don't even have time to go to the PO to apply for a passport. But definitely on the to-do list!


Nice! I think I need to find a way to be self-employed.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

FeministInPink said:


> Nice! I think I need to find a way to be self-employed.


Yes you do. I cannot understand why so many people are willing to cede control over their lives to the man. I work for many instead of one. If one pisses me off, I fire them, not the other way around. I make as much as I want, work as much as I want and work when I want. The weather is crappy now, so if I make lot's of money now, I can play a lot more later when it gets nice out. I would highly recommend that any body who can figure out a way to free them selves of corporate slavery do so.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

More interesting thoughts about my road trip. Along the way I met a lot of people. There was a gay man in Atlanta, who is not attracted to gay men. He told me of his forays into heterosexuality. He had been in a LTR with a woman. Finally after a few years, she looked at him and asked him if he thought it was working out. He said no. The kissed each other good buy, hugged and went their separate ways. He had traveled the world and thought I had lived a very sheltered life.
Then there were the two divorced women in NOLA. One had been divorced for years and was still best friends with her ex. The other was recently divorced and struggling to hold it together. The first was totally put together. The second was still figuring it out. They were amazed that I would be traveling alone by myself and asked me a million questions. Quite the opposite of the gay man. They actually wanted me to stick around for another day so we could go out an party on NYE.
Then there was the married couple in Nashville. Both divorced and now remarried. Both told me of the devastation of their divorce. How they met and how much better life was now. The enjoyed riding together. Each had their own bike. They were enjoying life, a better life than they had had before.
I met a man, his wife and teen age son at Mammoth Cave. They had been married for 20 years and loved seeing the world together. They didn't go to tourist traps but traveled to historic places and national parks. It was a joint effort and really highlighted for me the lack of any joint efforts in my marriage (everything was one-sided - hers). I had wanted to see more than a beach but never got any cooperation. This couple reinforced my feelings that there are better matches for me out there in the world. 
Every person I met, even the escorts and passers by, gave me a lesson and inspired me to get on with my life. I had lived in a small corner of the world for too long. There is too much to see, too many people to meet, to stay bogged down in the muck of my past life. 
So last week I spent the weekend hiking (among other things  )with a woman I met. Next week we are going skiing. 
In 6 weeks I am heading to Myrtle Beach with 3 BILs and 4 friends, including 1 I just met earlier this year for a week of golf. 
Some less developed plans include a plane trip to Las Vegas, followed by a car rental and trip to Hoover Dam and the Grand Canyon, as well as trips to DC and Seattle. Another new friend is moving to CO, so a trip out west has been discussed with the guys I have been hanging around with.


----------

